# Specialized stem spacers



## capecodkiter (Jul 22, 2011)

Bike: 2008 Specialized Allez with 110mm 6061 Comp stem.

I want to raise my handlebars and currently I have a single spacer above my stem. I'm confused if I can have no spacers above my stem. When I put the spacer below the stem, the stem was slightly above the steerer tube. 

The picture with the manual shows the stem just above the steerer tube. But it still doesn't seem right. 

I've attached a picture of my stem and a picture of the manual.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

as long as you have some space as shown in the diagram, you're ok. i always like to have 1 x 5mm spacer above the stem, but if you have 2-3mm gap below the top of the stem you're ok. keep in mind that doing this is only going to raise the bars 5mm...will you even notice that?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

This is about the entire expander plug (confusingly called 2 different names in the drawing) not being able to reinforce the fork steerer if you _permanently_ place too many spacers on top of the stem. With too many spacers on top, the plug can't reach down far enough to do its reinforcing job. With your small 5 mm change, I don't think this drawing needs to be taken all that serious.


----------



## capecodkiter (Jul 22, 2011)

So even if the stem is just slightly above the steerer tube, its not going to damage the fork/tube? 

I'm hoping the 5mm will make enough of a difference. Right now I have too much pressure on my hands while riding. I want to see if this will help. If not, I am thinking of switching to a 100mm stem with 10 degrees (this one is 110mm with 7 degrees). I was under the impression that slight changes to the stem length/angle can make a big difference.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

capecodkiter said:


> So even if the stem is just slightly above the steerer tube, its not going to damage the fork/tube?
> 
> I'm hoping the 5mm will make enough of a difference. Right now I have too much pressure on my hands while riding. I want to see if this will help. If not, I am thinking of switching to a 100mm stem with 10 degrees (this one is 110mm with 7 degrees). I was under the impression that slight changes to the stem length/angle can make a big difference.


the top of the stem (or spacer if one is on top of the stem) *must* be above the top of the steerer tube by a few mm or you wouldn't be able to adjust the headset. the expander inside the steerer tube supports the steerer and keeps it from being crushed when you tighten the stem on the steerer tube.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

capecodkiter said:


> So even if the stem is just slightly above the steerer tube, its not going to damage the fork/tube?


Given proper tightening torque of the clamp bolts, no. For one, Specialized says it's OK to run a lot of spacers on top of the stem temporarily until you find out where you want to cut the steerer. If there was a potential of disaster, they would never say that. You're also reducing the effective depth of the expansion plug by very little, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*It's not clear what you're doing...*



capecodkiter said:


> So even if the stem is just slightly above the steerer tube, its not going to damage the fork/tube?
> 
> I'm hoping the 5mm will make enough of a difference. Right now I have too much pressure on my hands while riding. I want to see if this will help. If not, I am thinking of switching to a 100mm stem with 10 degrees (this one is 110mm with 7 degrees). I was under the impression that slight changes to the stem length/angle can make a big difference.


...except that you want to get a higher hand position. As someone else said, 5 mm isn't likely to make a big difference. I'm assuming you're adding spacers, and most of the time, they're 10 mm. So add 10 mm, and go up 10 mm from where you are, and see what you think. What you're kind of talking about is saddle to bar drop, but there's more too it than that. A good bike fitter can look at your flexibility, take some measurements, and give you a pretty good idea of what your bike fit measurements ought to be, including saddle to bar drop. 

But just sticking to getting your bars up so that there's less saddle to bar drop, spacers are probably your first choice. After that, stem angle. I *think* Specialized stems can vary the angle via some shims, up to 16 degrees, or something like that, so look into that, too. I just sold a couple of really nice Titus Oseo bikes, where I had the max spacers, a 17 degree stem, and I still had too much saddle to bar drop. So I sold both, and got a Specialized Roubaix, which has a much taller head tube...a big solution to the problem, but I'm happy with it...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

capecodkiter said:


> So even if the stem is just slightly above the steerer tube, its not going to damage the fork/tube?


You don't need spacers above the stem but the stem must look like this. It must be above the steerer tube. It can not be the other way around.


----------



## capecodkiter (Jul 22, 2011)

tlg said:


> You don't need spacers above the stem but the stem must look like this. It must be above the steerer tube. It can not be the other way around.


Yeah, that picture is exactly what it would look like if I put all the existing spacers below the stem. So that is fine. Good, I am going to do that then. Thanks!

I am just trying to make some small adjustments to the bike. I want to get my hands height up a little bit and see if that is more comfortable. I am not adding any new spacers. I just want to move all the existing ones below the stem and I was questioning whether it would cause a problem to the bike since the stem would be just a bit above the steerer tube if I did this.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

capecodkiter said:


> I am not adding any new spacers. I just want to move all the existing ones below the stem and I was questioning whether it would cause a problem to the bike since the stem would be just a bit above the steerer tube if I did this.


You can't add any more spacers. You are limited by your steerer tube length. 
Whether the stem is on top, or a spacer is on top, you should always have the gap to the steerer tube. 

If you're not already familiar, I suggest you go here and scroll down to Headset Adjustment 
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/threadless-headset-service


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

capecodkiter said:


> I'm hoping the 5mm will make enough of a difference. Right now I have too much pressure on my hands while riding. I want to see if this will help. If not, I am thinking of switching to a 100mm stem with 10 degrees (this one is 110mm with 7 degrees). I was under the impression that slight changes to the stem length/angle can make a big difference.


5mm might make a tiny bit of difference. Going to a shorter and higher rise stem will make a bigger difference. You can also try (just for a short bit to see) tilting up the bars a little. 
Ideally: get a pro fitting, and move your hands more to different positions while riding,


----------



## capecodkiter (Jul 22, 2011)

tlg said:


> You can't add any more spacers. You are limited by your steerer tube length.
> Whether the stem is on top, or a spacer is on top, you should always have the gap to the steerer tube.
> 
> If you're not already familiar, I suggest you go here and scroll down to Headset Adjustment


Awesome! I have not seen that. I will check it out.

With the single spacer on top, there was that small gap. I am relatively new to biking (obviously) and it just didn't seem right that the gap was there and it wasn't a flush fit. I got the bike used last year, put over 1k on it this year and I am just trying to tweak it to get it as comfortable as possible.

Thanks again.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

capecodkiter said:


> Awesome! I have not seen that. I will check it out.
> 
> With the single spacer on top, there was that small gap. I am relatively new to biking (obviously) and it just didn't seem right that the gap was there and it wasn't a flush fit. I


Then you really need to check out the link I sent. Having the gap is very important. Adjusting your headset wrong could cause severe or catastrophic damage.


----------

